# Range Cubes



## Tratz12 (May 16, 2013)

Anybody know how good range cubes work, if so, what's the best way to use them?


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have friends that drop them at their boathouse and wait 15-30 minutes and drop lines in. They swear by them.


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

they work great for channels . Put out a couple of cup fulls @ 4-5 spots go back to 1st spot and start fishing if no bites in 15-20 mins go to 2nd spot wash rinse and repeat . If the bite slows down at a spot try throwing another cupful or so to get them recharged . Good luck and post reports


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I can't recall the exact number, but get ones with the higher protein content, they will sink. I've heard the lower %ones will float away.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I swear by 'em. Break them into 3rd's so you don't end up over feeding them. Scatter them in an area you want to still fish then cast up in the middle of them. They will scour the bottom looking for the next piece as it disintergrates into the water and hit your bait. Everytime I have used rang cubes AND caught catfish, they have my range cube in their belly. I say that cause sometimes there are just no fish there.

#fishfinderonastick


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

20% are the ones that sink the best is what I hear. You can also sour milo, maze, or wheat. The range cubes are a little less messy.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Put 10 pounds in a crawfish sack with a brick. Sink it in your favorite hole with a rope and water bottle for a float. Drink 2 beers (or just wait 30 minutes) the fish will be there.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Major29 said:


> Put 10 pounds in a crawfish sack with a brick. Sink it in your favorite hole with a rope and water bottle for a float. Drink 2 beers (or just wait 30 minutes) the fish will be there.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


I am going to add this to my throw line arsenal. I like the way Major thinks. :cheers:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

What if you just laced this loaded crawfish bag with baited trot line hooks? Fine waiting to happen? Better to throw the lines on either side of the bag probably.


----------



## Tratz12 (May 16, 2013)

Went out at 10:30 this morning and threw range cubes just off the bulkheads and caught seven nice cats, two nice drum, lost a few for not paying close attention to the shad baited hooks. Back in my slip at 1:00. Going back later this evening.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

My oldest son and fished on Lake Conroe last night put out some range cubs and we fished about two hours and caught 11 cats.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Duh,Ive wasted them all my life feeding cows ....Im wondering now if my cows would just eat stink bait...yea!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep they do work ...


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

If you go frequently (every few days) and fish the same spot, a deer block will last and they have to work at it. Also attracts bait fish


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Now a deer block is one hecka-of-a idea.


----------



## shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

I use 20% range cubes. I have three holes baited year round on Lake Cypress Springs were I live and can catch a limit almost every time I go out to them.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

nikki said:


> If you go frequently (every few days) and fish the same spot, a deer block will last and they have to work at it. Also attracts bait fish


Genius.


----------

